# ... riding



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

awwww! That's awesome. Good for you for riding while pregnant. Some people are too scared. But, looks like you have a trustworthy horse to get on!

Congrats and I look forward to seeing pics/hearing stories of Baby Q!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> awwww! That's awesome. Good for you for riding while pregnant. Some people are too scared. But, looks like you have a trustworthy horse to get on!
> 
> Congrats and I look forward to seeing pics/hearing stories of Baby Q!



Thanks! Yeah, he's a good guy to ride, I trust him as much as you possibly can trust a horse (which for me is quite a lot!)


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well I won't post my thoughts about riding when you are pregnant but on a different note, you have stunning horse. It's wonderful to see your husband being involved with your horse! Hard to believe you are that far along, you look tiny for being 8 months pregnant :shock:


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

You should make the babies middle name after the horse then


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

That's awesome! My pregnancies have always been high risk so I've never been able to ride during it. I'm super jealous!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I rode into my eighth month with my third pregnancy. I only gained 11 lbs. the whole pregnancy. I was not comfortable riding that long with the first two, though. I think we're a pretty good judge of what we can and can't handle.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm jealous. From the internet it looks like you have the perfect family<3


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Equestriun said:


> I'm jealous. From the internet it looks like you have the perfect family<3



Aww, thanks. In my opinion, it is perfect, but it's not easy!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

3neighs said:


> I rode into my eighth month with my third pregnancy. I only gained 11 lbs. the whole pregnancy. I was not comfortable riding that long with the first two, though. I think we're a pretty good judge of what we can and can't handle.


Yeah, I was very surprised to be riding this long. But, I haven't gained any weight and I have still maintained my balance so I'm not complaining! Haha!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

You guys also look like a young family?, are you?
I'm trying to find some role models, I'm engaged and 19, and after 4 years of dating I'm still madly in love.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Very cute little preggers belly! And I love his headset, and am so happy you embrace proper frame and movement in the western pleasure discipline, two thumbs up, you are a champ!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> Well I won't post my thoughts about riding when you are pregnant but on a different note, you have stunning horse. It's wonderful to see your husband being involved with your horse! Hard to believe you are that far along, you look tiny for being 8 months pregnant :shock:



A lot of people have different opinions on doing things will pregnant. I feel that it's really up to the individual, though. I feel that I'm more likely to get hurt walking on my own two feet than horseback riding. Haha, seriously, I am much more likely to fall down stairs than fall off a horse. I have no idea why that is.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

JumpingTheMoon said:


> That's awesome! My pregnancies have always been high risk so I've never been able to ride during it. I'm super jealous!


I was high risk into my second trimester, but not for anything that horseback riding would have impacted. Mainly I went into pregnancy considered high risk, then with a lot of monitoring (an ultrasound a month and a doc appointment every two weeks) they decided that everything was going spectacularly well and that I was just a regular pregnancy again.

ETA: It's because I had a complicated migraine from taking birth control pills. So doctors were unsure how I would react to natural hormones.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Equestriun said:


> You guys also look like a young family?, are you?
> I'm trying to find some role models, I'm engaged and 19, and after 4 years of dating I'm still madly in love.


Yes, we are a young family. My husband and I are both 23. Our life together has gone like so:


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> Very cute little preggers belly! And I love his headset, and am so happy you embrace proper frame and movement in the western pleasure discipline, two thumbs up, you are a champ!



Thanks!


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm in love with you two, haha (in a non-creepy way). 
Whenever I tell people we're engaged and how old we are they immediately freak out. They always tell me I'm too young and I need to get out in the world, and the one I hate is "you don't know what love is at your age". I've been in college, and have met so many people, I still am madly in love. We never have major fights and in out four years haven't even talked about having a break.

I'm proud of you three =)


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Equestriun said:


> I'm in love with you two, haha (in a non-creepy way).
> Whenever I tell people we're engaged and how old we are they immediately freak out. They always tell me I'm too young and I need to get out in the world, and the one I hate is "you don't know what love is at your age". I've been in college, and have met so many people, I still am madly in love. We never have major fights and in out four years haven't even talked about having a break.
> 
> I'm proud of you three =)



Yeah, we got that all the time.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Words of wisdom.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

That is great that you are still able to ride while preg. I didnt ride when I was , First child and a young horse , wasnt a good combo so I had to sell my young horse....My daughter is now 10 and we both enjoy horses and ride . Congrats!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think you look great! I rode for about 5 months when I was pregnant. I rode Pistol on occasion, did NOT ride Blue but he was barely broke. Mostly I rode the old black horse who was the safest horse in the world. I miss him... (The only reason I quit riding was because husband told me no... and I had to respect his decision)....


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> I think you look great! I rode for about 5 months when I was pregnant. I rode Pistol on occasion, did NOT ride Blue but he was barely broke. Mostly I rode the old black horse who was the safest horse in the world. I miss him... (The only reason I quit riding was because husband told me no... and I had to respect his decision)....



Yeah, I did give up training two horses because they were unpredictable. My poor husband knows better than to even suggest I stop riding, hahaha! The horse came before the husband did.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I rode until my eighth month as well. I was 39 and pregnant with my first (and only) but had a happy, healthy textbook pregancy. I had a wonderful OB/GYN who said 1.) given my previous skill level 2.) a safe, well trained horse; light pleasure and trail riding was fine. He did ask that I not jump or get my heart rate above a certain level. He also said that I would know when it was time to stop. I kept *saying* I had ridden for the last time but kept getting on for one last ride. The last, last ride was when a student was doing a really awful job riding *my* horse and I got on him to demonstrate something. I was so big I had trouble balancing on the fence rail long enough to mount; so I decided that was truly the last time. 

I also was back riding three weeks after delivery. Good luck to you!


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Very nice looking horse. I can understand why you both did well. Look good for being as far along as you are. Great to still be riding too.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> My poor husband knows better than to even suggest I stop riding, hahaha! The horse came before the husband did.


I stopped for my husband at five months with our first daughter. The horses came first for me too, but I felt he has just as much say as it's his child, too.  By the time the third came along he didn't say anything so I kept riding!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

_*I'm in love with you two, haha (in a non-creepy way). 
Whenever I tell people we're engaged and how old we are they immediately freak out. They always tell me I'm too young and I need to get out in the world, and the one I hate is "you don't know what love is at your age". I've been in college, and have met so many people, I still am madly in love. We never have major fights and in out four years haven't even talked about having a break.*_




Off topic but I'm in the same boat is you  My husband and I were 19 & 20 when we got engaged - 21 we are married and purchased our first home. Everyone, including his whole family, is very very dead set against this. It made it hard, but not impossible. I feel its the way things are suppose to be


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

You look great! Thats amazing you are still able to ride at 8 months! Your horse is gorgeous too!


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

I am very happy to see that things can work....lol. I am about to be 19 and my boyfriend is about to be 20. We've been together for a year and a half, but we've been friends since I was only 8.  I'm in college, and although we do plan on getting engaged and married he wants to wait to even ask til I finish my degree. He and my dad both worry that if I woudl give up to be with him sooner. (they're wrong, but they can't get that thought out of their heads...and they talk to each toher way too much...lol)

Everybody says that even once I am out of college we will be too young and will have gotten together too young, but I believe that we'll get through it.


----------



## ILoveePetal (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow youu look really good for 8 months your lucky you have a veryy trustworthy horse to get onto

Hope to see picss off the baby when it comes..?

Kathryn x


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

You barely look preggers at 8 months! I'm 20 weeks right now and your size LOL and I'm tall 5'10 started out at 135 lbs and at my last Drs apt On dec. 2 i was 158lbs so I gained over 20lbs and wasn't even half way through my pregnancy! Dr said it wasn't a bad thing necessairly becasue I am so tall and was pretty thin naturally! but atleast all the weight is in my belly! I'm still riding and working with my mare as well and will hopefully continue to as long as everything goes smoothly  congrats and be safe!


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow good on u I will if i ever get pregnant but alot of people are to scared ,a horse is just what I would need. lol he is gorgous


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Aw! I rode all the way into my 9th month. I am sure I will do it again when I have my next pregnancy. And my daughter IS a natural rider


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

DisneyCowgirl1901 said:


> Aw! I rode all the way into my 9th month. I am sure I will do it again when I have my next pregnancy. And my daughter IS a natural rider



I was hoping somebody would say this! Poor Q is even having an equestrian-themed nursery. While I'm not going to push it down her throat, I really hope she gets the horse bug, too. My mother had the bug, and her relatives owned a breeding stable in Ireland for many, many years. So I think that she'll get the bug, too. Hopefully!


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> Yes, we are a young family. My husband and I are both 23. Our life together has gone like so:
> 
> I was 16 and he was 17 when we started dating.
> He moved to California when we were 18.
> ...


 
Oh my! You are most def. Someone to look up to when comes to "happy ever after". And I'm glad you have such a well mannered horse and your belly is the cutest! You don't even look 8 months, lucky you!!:wink:


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> I was hoping somebody would say this! Poor Q is even having an equestrian-themed nursery. While I'm not going to push it down her throat, I really hope she gets the horse bug, too. My mother had the bug, and her relatives owned a breeding stable in Ireland for many, many years. So I think that she'll get the bug, too. Hopefully!


I never pushed it, and she still turned into a 'lil cowgirl  She'd always SQUEAL to get onto my mare when she was only a couple months old, thats where she's happiest. We were given Teddy when she was 20 months old, and she would force me out the door every morning to go see him... It's beautiful. You look great for being 8 months along, btw!


----------

